# After unplugging the electric cord



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

on my puter, when hooking it back up, I got the message, (ALERT - System battery voltages is low). What batterys they talking about?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It may be saying the battery Inside the computer is getting weal and not holding a charge like it should. I rep[laced the battery once in my HP desktop. Not hard to do.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Didn't know there was a battery in puter. Thanks.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> It may be saying the battery Inside the computer is getting weal and not holding a charge like it should. I rep[laced the battery once in my HP desktop. Not hard to do.


I have had HP computers for some 20 years now and have never heard anything like that, or had a message come up that the battery was low!


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

It's a tiny battery that holds information like time and date, and setup information on what disk drives you have to start up with. It's normally called a CMOS battery. Once they get old, especially if you leave the puter unplugged for awhile they lose their charge fast and you get a message like that. 

The battery is somewhere on the motherboard, probably a round little thing. . . It makes me wonder how old your computer is!

I've had them die a few times in the past on old machines and it wasn't the end of the world, but it caused more problems back in the day when disk drive parameters weren't autodetected. If the computer couldn't figure out what kind of hard drive you had, you had better be able to find the info and tell it to it or that was it for you.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Sounds like the 2032 lithium disc battery on he main board that holds the system memory settings is getting weak.

In the past with desktops and mini towers I have successfully swapped out the batter with the PC powered up using plastic tweezers on systems that we weren't sure the PC had storage capacitor power to keep the memory intact as we swapped out the 2032 battery on the main board.


----------

